# Slow year so far.. but got this!



## Wastin Bullets (Dec 8, 2012)

Went 4 days during the short season the week of Thanksgiving and managed to kill 3 woodies but couldn't retrieve them. Then this morning I managed to get this... I bought a new choke earlier this week. The Kicks High Flyer modified. That choke with 3 inch Winchester Blindside #2's at about 45 yards that goose didn't stand a chance.


----------



## Buckseye (Dec 8, 2012)

Now that makes a season right there! What is the protocol after you find a band, contact DNR? 

But those 3 woodies are worth a banded goose I bet. Nice shot too but you could have left it with some sort of a neck just for mounting purposes.


----------



## Fat Albert (Dec 8, 2012)

Man it looks like you found the right combination sure enough! Congrats on the band and on a good opener!


----------



## ngaduck (Dec 8, 2012)

I see 2 things wrong with this. 1) you killed 3 ducks and were not able to retrieve a single one? 2) just because you can shoot at those distances doesn't mean you should. How many birds did you educate to kill the one?


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Dec 8, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> I see 2 things wrong with this. 1) you killed 3 ducks and were not able to retrieve a single one? 2) just because you can shoot at those distances doesn't mean you should. How many birds did you educate to kill the one?



Seriously? WE shot those 3 during the early 8 day season a few weeks ago.. and NO.. the river took the ducks before the dog could get to them... those shots weren't but maybe 30 yards...  This post was made because I am proud of a band.. I shot 3 total shots today only at those geese and one of the 3 went down. If you are going to try and bash me and talk down just stay out of the thread.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Dec 8, 2012)

Wastin Bullets said:


> Seriously? WE shot those 3 during the early 8 day season a few weeks ago.. and NO.. the river took the ducks before the dog could get to them... those shots weren't but maybe 30 yards...  This post was made because I am proud of a band.. I shot 3 total shots today only at those geese and one of the 3 went down. If you are going to try and bash me and talk down just stay out of the thread.



I am not a sky buster and all of these birds were coming into the spread... I swear some people just can't offer congratulations and always have to be negative.


----------



## joepuppy (Dec 8, 2012)

Well, congrats from ole joepuppy. I have lost birds to the river before too. It sucks but it happens. I am still waiting on my first band, so you have one-upped me so far.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Dec 8, 2012)

joepuppy said:


> Well, congrats from ole joepuppy. I have lost birds to the river before too. It sucks but it happens. I am still waiting on my first band, so you have one-upped me so far.



Thanks man... My buddies dog is still young and has a hard time every now and then locating... She is getting better but still struggles from time to time. Hope you can land a band soon... definitely the biggest accomplishment I have felt while duck hunting... well other than my Black Duck last year.


----------



## acemedic1 (Dec 8, 2012)

wow that seemed out of character for ole ngaduck, but no worries congrats are definately in order!!! Awesome band, im pretty jealous of both the kill and your choke/load combo>>>WOW!


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks man... whats crazy is I actually ordered the Vortex for Black Clouds but they sent the high flyer.. I figured what the heck.. and used some Blind Sides I had with it... needless to say I am VERY happy with the pattern.. couldn't believe a modified choke did that at that distance.. and ngaduck... sorry if I sounded like i was being an a**... I am tired and I had a feeling someone was going to say something about my kill... Either way I apologize...


----------



## GAcooner94 (Dec 8, 2012)

Thats awesome man! there are so many haters on this forum! nice beard by the way!


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Dec 8, 2012)

haha... Thanks for the compliments on the beard.. been growing it since the end of August.. Convinced my wife to let me grow it out until the end of March.


----------



## bosullivan (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice job buddy, of course you can't have a post on this board without somebody criticizing you, or reminding you how awesome they are. Well congrats from me...and nice shot!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Dec 8, 2012)

Great job man!  I'm still working for my first band!  I don't see what the problem is with shooting at 45 yards.  You nearly decapitated that freakin' bird!  Haha.  I think its safe to say that's a MEAN choke/load combo!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh, and mean shootin' too!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 8, 2012)

Congratulations on the band!!


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 9, 2012)

acemedic1 said:


> wow that seemed out of character for ole ngaduck,



hang out with him....

very typical.


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Dec 9, 2012)

Guess I'm the slow one here, but what is the significance of the band?

Nevertheless, congratulations on a successful hunt.


----------



## nadroj18 (Dec 9, 2012)

Natty Bumppo said:


> Guess I'm the slow one here, but what is the significance of the band?
> 
> Nevertheless, congratulations on a successful hunt.



You beat me to it, I was wondering the same thing.
-Jordan


----------



## The Fever (Dec 9, 2012)

Wastin Bullets said:


> Seriously? WE shot those 3 during the early 8 day season a few weeks ago.. and NO.. the river took the ducks before the dog could get to them... those shots weren't but maybe 30 yards...  This post was made because I am proud of a band.. I shot 3 total shots today only at those geese and one of the 3 went down. If you are going to try and bash me and talk down just stay out of the thread.



What you are missing by his comment is that you wasted birds since you couldn't get to them. No matter the reason those are three dead birds no one got to enjoy and can't reproduce. If you had a young dog who couldn't get to a bird 30 yards away and back then by his logic you shouldn't go. Food for thought. Also, in the Georgia regulations the killing of game without reasonable pursuit of its collection is punishable by law. Good job on the hunt. I am also looking for my first band.


----------



## acemedic1 (Dec 9, 2012)

The Fever said:


> What you are missing by his comment is that you wasted birds since you couldn't get to them. No matter the reason those are three dead birds no one got to enjoy and can't reproduce. If you had a young dog who couldn't get to a bird 30 yards away and back then by his logic you shouldn't go. Food for thought. Also, in the Georgia regulations the killing of game without reasonable pursuit of its collection is punishable by law. Good job on the hunt. I am also looking for my first band.



Glad somebody set this guy straight, if not he would  probably kill every duck he saw and just watch um float by......only keeping the bamded birds cause that is obviously what my super spy law abiding sixth sense told me the minute i read this very detailed,play by play, post...pat yourself on the back for a job well done!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2012)

Wastin Bullets said:


> Went 4 days during the short season the week of Thanksgiving and managed to kill 3 woodies but couldn't retrieve them. Then this morning I managed to get this... I bought a new choke earlier this week. The Kicks High Flyer modified. That choke with 3 inch Winchester Blindside #2's at about 45 yards that goose didn't stand a chance.


Congrats!!! 


Natty Bumppo said:


> Guess I'm the slow one here, but what is the significance of the band?
> 
> Nevertheless, congratulations on a successful hunt.





nadroj18 said:


> You beat me to it, I was wondering the same thing.
> -Jordan



State DNR and waterfowl organizations capture, band, and release waterfowl and migratory birds. When these birds are harvested and reported, the info is entered into a database and shows age, migration patterns, and harvest numbers. They usually send you a certificate of appreciation and where the bird was banded. 
 My only banded duck was a woodie that was banded in Lima, Ohio and i killed it 10 miles east of Troy, Alabama.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Dec 9, 2012)

The Fever said:


> What you are missing by his comment is that you wasted birds since you couldn't get to them. No matter the reason those are three dead birds no one got to enjoy and can't reproduce. If you had a young dog who couldn't get to a bird 30 yards away and back then by his logic you shouldn't go. Food for thought. Also, in the Georgia regulations the killing of game without reasonable pursuit of its collection is punishable by law. Good job on the hunt. I am also looking for my first band.



I understood perfectly well what he was saying... you weren't there you don't know the situation. The dog usually can get those.... but she some how couldn't get them... and we did try to retrieve. We rode down stream a little later to try and see if we could find them at all.. but no luck... Seriously, you guys kill me... get over yourselves with your greater than thou mentality...


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Dec 9, 2012)

acemedic1 said:


> Glad somebody set this guy straight, if not he would  probably kill every duck he saw and just watch um float by......only keeping the bamded birds cause that is obviously what my super spy law abiding sixth sense told me the minute i read this very detailed,play by play, post...pat yourself on the back for a job well done!!!



Seriously? Wood duck is my favorite duck... To eat and IMO the prettiest bird... I didn't intentionally let them float away. We searched after the dog couldn't get the birds... I can't stand people who act the way you do. We try to find every bird we shoot and the dog doesn't get. Get a life.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Dec 9, 2012)

I swear you guys act like you have never shot a bird that you couldn't retrieve, or lost before you could... If you haven't then I need to know your secrets please...


----------



## acemedic1 (Dec 9, 2012)

I was taking up for you lol! Sarcasm brother read it again


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Dec 9, 2012)

acemedic1 said:


> I was taking up for you lol! Sarcasm brother read it again



My bad.. the negativity before your post got me flustered! lol.. seriously though, the guys I go with as well as I always attempt to get the game if the dog manages to let them slip away. We love to eat Duck to much.


----------



## vowell462 (Dec 9, 2012)

Wastin Bullets said:


> My bad.. the negativity before your post got me flustered! lol.. seriously though, the guys I go with as well as I always attempt to get the game if the dog manages to let them slip away. We love to eat Duck to much.



Congrats on the hunt. Job well done. As far as these experts, pay no mind. This forumn is full of keyboard know it alls. If you saw these same guys at the boat ramp and told them you were unable to retrieve these birds face to face, im sure they wouldnt have anything smart to say. These guys are full of self made expertise and if they have hunted enough they have lost game. They tend to forget about that as their minds are engulfed with the saturday morning hunting/conservation/social commentary shows they have watched on The Sportsmans Channel. Dont get worked up. They are just keyboard Stallones. Meaning they are big and bad behind the computer screen.


----------



## acemedic1 (Dec 9, 2012)

vowell462 said:


> Congrats on the hunt. Job well done. As far as these experts, pay no mind. This forumn is full of keyboard know it alls. If you saw these same guys at the boat ramp and told them you were unable to retrieve these birds face to face, im sure they wouldnt have anything smart to say. These guys are full of self made expertise and if they have hunted enough they have lost game. They tend to forget about that as their minds are engulfed with the saturday morning hunting/conservation/social commentary shows they have watched on The Sportsmans Channel. Dont get worked up. They are just keyboard Stallones. Meaning they are big and bad behind the computer screen.



Reminds me of that brad paisley song....


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Dec 9, 2012)

vowell462 said:


> Congrats on the hunt. Job well done. As far as these experts, pay no mind. This forumn is full of keyboard know it alls. If you saw these same guys at the boat ramp and told them you were unable to retrieve these birds face to face, im sure they wouldnt have anything smart to say. These guys are full of self made expertise and if they have hunted enough they have lost game. They tend to forget about that as their minds are engulfed with the saturday morning hunting/conservation/social commentary shows they have watched on The Sportsmans Channel. Dont get worked up. They are just keyboard Stallones. Meaning they are big and bad behind the computer screen.



Thanks. I appreciate that.


----------



## Duckdiver (Dec 9, 2012)

vowell462 said:


> Congrats on the hunt. Job well done. As far as these experts, pay no mind. This forumn is full of keyboard know it alls. If you saw these same guys at the boat ramp and told them you were unable to retrieve these birds face to face, im sure they wouldnt have anything smart to say. These guys are full of self made expertise and if they have hunted enough they have lost game. They tend to forget about that as their minds are engulfed with the saturday morning hunting/conservation/social commentary shows they have watched on The Sportsmans Channel. Dont get worked up. They are just keyboard Stallones. Meaning they are big and bad behind the computer screen.[/QUOTE
> 
> I agree 100%. Most of the guys I see on here criticizing are what I like to call "Rett's Island Rangers". I've been huntin wood ducks for 26 years and only shot Rett's once. I was not impressed, but did find all my birds. If these dudes shot the holes I shoot I can assure you they'd have lost a bird or two. Good job.


----------



## tpj070 (Dec 9, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> I see 2 things wrong with this. 1) you killed 3 ducks and were not able to retrieve a single one? 2) just because you can shoot at those distances doesn't mean you should. How many birds did you educate to kill the one?




You sir are the definition of a condescending hunter.


----------



## panfried0419 (Dec 9, 2012)

Congrats wastin. Don't let the keyboard cowboys get to ya. These are the same that talk crap on people asking advice on duck hunting. I gladly share tips and public locations. Everyone should enjoy what God has provided us. By the way you get a small reward for the band but I'd keep it as a trophy.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Dec 9, 2012)

panfried0419 said:


> Congrats wastin. Don't let the keyboard cowboys get to ya. These are the same that talk crap on people asking advice on duck hunting. I gladly share tips and public locations. Everyone should enjoy what God has provided us. By the way you get a small reward for the band but I'd keep it as a trophy.



Really? didn't know you got a reward for it. Either way I am definitely keeping it as a trophy! thanks man!


----------



## Swampmaster55 (Dec 9, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> I see 2 things wrong with this. 1) you killed 3 ducks and were not able to retrieve a single one? 2) just because you can shoot at those distances doesn't mean you should. How many birds did you educate to kill the one?



jealous much???? he killed a band, have you killed a band this year? don't get on here just to shoot others down just because you didn't do as good. i'm not saying ur a bad feller or nothin, just tired of all the comments bashing folks. good job on the band man.. wear it proud!


----------



## savage (Dec 9, 2012)

Congrats on the band!  Ignore the haters.....Thats some good looking water you are huntin.


----------



## fullstrut (Dec 9, 2012)

Congrats to ya! As the saying goes don't hate me
Goes you ain't me! Good job and awesome head shot.


----------



## georgiahunter21 (Dec 9, 2012)

Great job, my son got a banded one last season


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 9, 2012)

Swampmaster55 said:


> \ he killed a band, have you killed a band this year? ]



bands arent alive...


----------



## acemedic1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> bands arent alive...



Somebody clap for this guy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 9, 2012)

why so angry?


----------



## ngaduck (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow! Sensitive group here. Some of you may want to take a midol and change your tampax. 

All I'm saying is, don't put yourself in a position where it is likely you will lose birds. Don't depend on a dog that is not capable of doing the work that could be presented. Don't set up somewhere that it is going to be difficult get birds, dog or no dog. Let the birds finish and shoot them in the face. If those geese were coming into the spread, why did you shoot at them at 45yds? Had you let them come on in, it is very likely you would have another band. Congrats on the band.

Hater regards.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 9, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> If those geese were coming into the spread, why did you shoot at them at 45yds?



maybe the goose decoys were 45 yards away. if you weren't there, stop hatin'.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 9, 2012)

panfried0419 said:


> Congrats wastin. Don't let the keyboard cowboys get to ya. These are the same that talk crap on people asking advice on duck hunting. I gladly share tips and public locations. Everyone should enjoy what God has provided us. By the way you get a small reward for the band but I'd keep it as a trophy.



Since when do they give out "rewards" on resident georgia goose bands?


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Dec 9, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> maybe the goose decoys were 45 yards away. if you weren't there, stop hatin'.



you are exactly right.. the decoys were indeed 45 yards away give or take a few yards...


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 9, 2012)

Wastin Bullets said:


> you are exactly right.. the decoys were indeed 45 yards away give or take a few yards...



Trax is wise beyond his years....Congrats on the band....


----------



## panfried0419 (Dec 9, 2012)

Back in the day. I received $5 and physical and migration info on it. That was years ago.


----------



## PintailM2 (Dec 9, 2012)

Wastin Bullets ............. Sounds about right.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Dec 9, 2012)

PintailM2 said:


> Wastin Bullets ............. Sounds about right.



Yep sure does... Made the Name to be funny... but say what you want... tough guy...


----------



## The Fever (Dec 9, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> Wow! Sensitive group here. Some of you may want to take a midol and change your tampax.
> 
> All I'm saying is, don't put yourself in a position where it is likely you will lose birds. Don't depend on a dog that is not capable of doing the work that could be presented. Don't set up somewhere that it is going to be difficult get birds, dog or no dog. Let the birds finish and shoot them in the face. If those geese were coming into the spread, why did you shoot at them at 45yds? Had you let them come on in, it is very likely you would have another band. Congrats on the band.
> 
> Hater regards.



All I am saying is te exact same. You would never catch me on a river if the dog couldn't get to a limits worth of birds. After I realized the dog was incapable I would have changed things up. I'm sorry you lost the birds. I shot 6 this weekend and only found 5. My buddy and I searched and searched for 5 and 6. We found 5 but not 6. We spent 2 hours looking for them also. Once we realized where the birds were flying towards we shifted our spread to keep from losing them in tall grass. I haven't shot a band yet myself. Congrats.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Dec 9, 2012)

The Fever said:


> All I am saying is te exact same. You would never catch me on a river if the dog couldn't get to a limits worth of birds. After I realized the dog was incapable I would have changed things up. I'm sorry you lost the birds. I shot 6 this weekend and only found 5. My buddy and I searched and searched for 5 and 6. We found 5 but not 6. We spent 2 hours looking for them also. Once we realized where the birds were flying towards we shifted our spread to keep from losing them in tall grass. I haven't shot a band yet myself. Congrats.



I understand what you are saying and appreciate your words of advice... had we known she wouldn't be able to get to the birds before they got down stream we probably wouldn't have hunted there... I am not exactly sure why she couldn't get them.. she gets birds all the time in similar situations and sometimes even worse conditions... she was just off I suppose... I am not a dog expert so don't know if they can really have "off" days like us humans can when doing things...


----------



## Dupree (Dec 9, 2012)

Wastin Bullets said:


> I understand what you are saying and appreciate your words of advice... had we known she wouldn't be able to get to the birds before they got upstream we probably wouldn't have hunted there... I am not exactly sure why she couldn't get them.. she gets birds all the time in similar situations and sometimes even worse conditions... she was just off I suppose... I am not a dog expert so don't know if they can really have "off" days like us humans can when doing things...



The ducks were still alive if they went upstream.  Sorry, had to do it. 

Everyone loses them every now and then. Some more than others.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Dec 9, 2012)

sorry down stream! I edited right before you posted this! lol


----------



## acemedic1 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm outta the thread wastin, just too many pros in this one brother....yall have a blessed night, I'm going hunting for my very own band in the morning ....if i get lucky ill post it up so we can bash it!!!!!


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Dec 9, 2012)

acemedic1 said:


> I'm outta the thread wastin, just too many pros in this one brother....yall have a blessed night, I'm going hunting for my very own band in the morning ....if i get lucky ill post it up so we can bash it!!!!!



I hear ya man.. I am done with it also.. fixing to delete it I think actually... But when you kill that band I will be sure to congratulate you... thanks man!


----------



## vowell462 (Dec 9, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> Wow! Sensitive group here. Some of you may want to take a midol and change your tampax.
> 
> All I'm saying is, don't put yourself in a position where it is likely you will lose birds. Don't depend on a dog that is not capable of doing the work that could be presented. Don't set up somewhere that it is going to be difficult get birds, dog or no dog. Let the birds finish and shoot them in the face. If those geese were coming into the spread, why did you shoot at them at 45yds? Had you let them come on in, it is very likely you would have another band. Congrats on the band.
> 
> Hater regards.


Well, if that's what you were trying to say, why didn't you say that? Instead you wrote a quick " I'm better than thou" comment that downright belittled a man for zero reason. Maybe the comment wasn't meant to be offensive, but it came across that way. So,  since you are so inclined to feel like you should offer advice for us to change our women knapkins, maybe you can take some advice. Sign up for an English 101 class and learn how to put what your meaning into understandable writing. It might save you some argument sometime.


----------



## PintailM2 (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh my


----------



## ngaduck (Dec 9, 2012)

vowell462 said:


> Well, if that's what you were trying to say, why didn't you say that? Instead you wrote a quick " I'm better than thou" comment that downright belittled a man for zero reason. Maybe the comment wasn't meant to be offensive, but it came across that way. So,  since you are so inclined to feel like you should offer advice for us to change our women knapkins, maybe you can take some advice. Sign up for an English 101 class and learn how to put what your meaning into understandable writing. It might save you some argument sometime.



No need for an English class. I think what I wrote was very understandable.


----------



## vowell462 (Dec 9, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> No need for an English class. I think what I wrote was very understandable.



Fair enough


----------



## Brushcreek (Dec 9, 2012)

Congrats on the banded goose... Haters gunna hate. All these pros are the reason I don't hardly post here anymore. Can't think of the last time I read a thread on here that didn't have some know-it-all ruining the post.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 9, 2012)

Wastin Bullets said:


> Yep sure does... Made the Name to be funny... but say what you want... tough guy...



He's not tough. Condescending perhaps. But not tough. Congrats on the band. Next time, maybe redact your post to not include the part about losing 3. Again congrats.


----------



## PintailM2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Shut up Joel.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 10, 2012)

PintailM2 said:


> Shut up Joel.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Dec 10, 2012)

vowell462 said:


> Well, if that's what you were trying to say, why didn't you say that? Instead you wrote a quick " I'm better than thou" comment that downright belittled a man for zero reason. Maybe the comment wasn't meant to be offensive, but it came across that way. So,  since you are so inclined to feel like you should offer advice for us to change our women knapkins, maybe you can take some advice. Sign up for an English 101 class and learn how to put what your meaning into understandable writing. It might save you some argument sometime.



*You're

Maybe y'all can attend the same English class....


----------



## vowell462 (Dec 10, 2012)

nhancedsvt said:


> *You're
> 
> Maybe y'all can attend the same English class....



Ill be glad too


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 10, 2012)

Brushcreek said:


> Congrats on the banded goose... Haters gunna hate. All these pros are the reason I don't hardly post here anymore. Can't think of the last time I read a thread on here that didn't have some know-it-all ruining the post.





Just wait, you will be a know it all one day............


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 10, 2012)

Congrats on the band!


----------



## Brushcreek (Dec 10, 2012)

Gaducker said:


> Just wait, you will be a know it all one day............



One never knows it all about duck hunting and I will never talk like I do.. We all know it's just jealousy coming out when you guys get on here and bust people's chops about a successful hunt


----------



## carolinaboy (Dec 10, 2012)

Brushcreek said:


> One never knows it all about duck hunting and I will never talk like I do.. We all know it's just jealousy coming out when you guys get on here and bust people's chops about a successful hunt



I dont know if anyone was bashing the guy on the success of his hunt jus the failure to pick up the birds he shot down.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 10, 2012)

carolinaboy said:


> I dont know if anyone was bashing the guy on the success of his hunt jus the failure to pick up the birds he shot down.



^this

And besides, some people (myself included) are harmlessly condescending. Perhaps we weren't hugged enough as children. Who knows. Now, to quote one of my favorite movies "Lighten up, Francis"


----------



## ngaduck (Dec 10, 2012)

GSURugger said:


> ^this
> 
> And besides, some people (myself included) are harmlessly condescending. Perhaps we weren't hugged enough as children. Who knows. Now, to quote one of my favorite movies "Lighten up, Francis"



You're just jealous.


----------



## Brushcreek (Dec 10, 2012)

carolinaboy said:


> I dont know if anyone was bashing the guy on the success of his hunt jus the failure to pick up the birds he shot down.



You are right.. That's not what I meant by that post. I was saying that so often on this forum, someone will find something negative to say when a fellow member posts a hunting story. No matter if it has to do with the success of the hunt or not. A simple congrats or WTG was all the guy was looking for when he posted his proud pics of his banded goose. Not for all the "I'm better than you" kind of guys to jump on him about not retrieving his ducks. Yes it is a shame that he couldn't get those wood ducks but he said they sent the dog out after them but was unable to retrieve. It's not like he was just shooting them with no intentions of going after them.


----------



## carolinaboy (Dec 10, 2012)

Yea well sometimes things like that should just be left out. Anything you post is fair game.


----------



## carolinaboy (Dec 10, 2012)

I mean its also 70 degreese out jump in and show the dog how to retrieve.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 10, 2012)

Being a public forum in the United States of America, I'm fairly certain freedom of speech is allowed, and anyone can say any idiotic thing they feel. 'Merica


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 10, 2012)

carolinaboy said:


> I mean its also 70 degreese out jump in and show the dog how to retrieve.



Lol


----------



## Brushcreek (Dec 10, 2012)

carolinaboy said:


> I mean its also 70 degreese out jump in and show the dog how to retrieve.



That's what I would've done..I'm sure that's what ole ngaduck does!


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 10, 2012)

Brushcreek said:


> That's what I would've done..I'm sure that's what ole ngaduck does!



I've seen personally.


----------



## ngaduck (Dec 10, 2012)

Brushcreek said:


> That's what I would've done..I'm sure that's what ole ngaduck does!



No, my dog is able to pick up my ducks.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 10, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> No, my dog is able to pick up my ducks.



thanks for the invite.


----------



## PintailM2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Dump


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 11, 2012)

How old are you kids?


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 11, 2012)

Brushcreek said:


> One never knows it all about duck hunting and I will never talk like I do.. We all know it's just jealousy coming out when you guys get on here and bust people's chops about a successful hunt




If everyone in the duck huntin forum was in the same duck club and everyone was comfortable around there peers then the same ribin and carryin on would take place in person as dose here. Some of us are just a little more easy goin than the new guys who may be afraid to say anything at all with out fear.



Now if you want to feel like youve had your chops busted go on over to GWF.  Folks are nowhere near as rude over here as you think they are.

Notice I dont have any ;;;"""">><<  around youve.  No one needs to point it out BECAUSE I DONT CARE.........  LOLOLOLOLOLO


Everyone is wearing there feelings on there foreskin and it must be easly knocked off I guess IDK....


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Dec 11, 2012)

carolinaboy said:


> Yea well sometimes things like that should just be left out. Anything you post is fair game.



You are correct. I should have left it out. I was just trying to get out how poorly my season went thanksgiving week. Guess I shouldn't have went into detail as to why it went bad. That is my fault. Thanks everyone for the constructive criticism I appreciate it. And next Time I will get out there and help the dog more. But it wasn't 70 degrees. It was like 40. Lol


----------

